# What color is this filly?



## equineverlasting (Feb 11, 2011)

Here's another video.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Fist question, what is her breeding?

She sure doesn't look silver to me.


----------



## equineverlasting (Feb 11, 2011)

Gatsby (sire), who is by Gonzo I. Golden Miss Tree (dam).

Silver is a term. You know what silver dapple horses look like?








She's sort of the opposite of that. It's just what I call the color - I don't know the real term, and that's why I'm asking you!


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I see bay, and that's about all to be honest.


----------



## equineverlasting (Feb 11, 2011)

'Kay. Thanks.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

:roll: Yes I know what silver looks like, I happen to own one. 


IMO she is _not_ a silver. She looks to be plain old bay/brown.


----------



## equineverlasting (Feb 11, 2011)

:? Well, sorry. I'm just saying that I'm calling her color silver bay (there are different types of bay, you know - blood bay, cherry bay, standard bay, sandy bay, sooty bay, mahogany bay...) because of her grayish coat.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Silver bay is _not _the correct term for her color though. Calling her a silver is misrepresenting her.

The greyish hue is more then likely due to her foal coat. Blacks and sometimes bays, tend to be born more mousy in color, which is what this filly looks like.


----------



## whiskeynoo (Mar 17, 2010)

is there no pictures of her?


----------



## Quixotic (May 22, 2009)

Silver Bay is an actual colour, equineverlasting, they look like this:









Like the others have said, she looks like a normal bay/brown who hasn't shed her baby coat yet. She's very cute =)


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Oh just as a side note. When you speak of the 'silver' colour in her coat, do you mean the shine on it? Is she really shiny and it has an almost silver colour to it?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I have a silver bay foal, she is most definitely not a silver. Honestly she just looks bay to me, maybe chestnut, depending on her breeding.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I see bay with a mousy foal coat that will shed out. That's where the "silver" you're seeing is coming from. Actual silver bays look more like flaxen chestnuts like Quixotic posted. 

Allbreed is down for maintenance or else I would look up her parents for their colours. Well, more her sire. Her dam is in the video, obviously.

Do you have any pictures? That would be easier in determining a colour. The videos are somewhat difficult to tell for sure.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> I see bay with a mousy foal coat that will shed out. That's where the "silver" you're seeing is coming from. Actual silver bays look more like flaxen chestnuts like Quixotic posted.
> 
> Allbreed is down for maintenance or else I would look up her parents for their colours. Well, more her sire. Her dam is in the video, obviously.
> 
> Do you have any pictures? That would be easier in determining a colour. The videos are somewhat difficult to tell for sure.


and the silver bays can look as light (basically flaxen sorrel in appearance) as my little guy as well, or darker in color that they are just a brighter red color of bay with chocolate points.

My guy - 

















Two more bay looking silver bays
















(both above pictures owned by Horses for Sale, Vanderhoof, BC Canada. - JC Quarter Horses )


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Guys I think the OP was not referring to silver the genetic colour. Have a look at a shiny bay horse, the light that reflects off is silver. I think she is seeing a really shiny bay, and wondering if that is normal.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

^^^ That's kind of what I was guessing, but I was more pointing out that calling her a silver bay would be incorrect. I think she's just got a mousy foal coat, as many do and that she's just a bay.


----------



## henrybo99 (Feb 1, 2011)

she is most likely a bay but right now her coat looks grullo


----------

